# Bryn Mawr Campground St Augustine Fl



## 3ringer (Apr 23, 2017)

We are taking y'alls advice and have booked a stay at Bryn Mawr in June. We were lucky enough to reserve a beach front site. There is a pet resort up the street where we can drop off our dogs while we tour St Augustine. Looks like our dogs will have more fun than us at the pet resort. Any suggestions for great eats and drinks or must do's.


----------



## CC Rider (Apr 23, 2017)

Saltwater Cowboys was good to eat before the hurricane. Don't know if they're still open or not. There's also some good guides out of Devil's Elbow if you're interested in fishing.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 24, 2017)

O'Stein's for great fried shrimp!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Apr 25, 2017)

I will second the votes for saltwater cowboys as well as Osteens.


----------



## Greene728 (Apr 27, 2017)

Those spaces look waaaayyyy to close together for me. 

Please report back after your trip Ringer! Always looking for new places.


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 27, 2017)

Greene728 said:


> Those spaces look waaaayyyy to close together for me.
> 
> Please report back after your trip Ringer! Always looking for new places.



Yeah they are close. We chose this cg based on great reviews. We like that you can walk right out onto the beach . Our dogs are allowed on the beach. They have a large pool. It's just minutes away from St Augustine and great restaurants.  There is also a very nice kennel close by. I am with you about the closeness of neighbors. It's hard to find a cg that meets all the criteria. We have camped at Pirateland in Myrtle Beach and that place was slammed with people. Bryn Mawr isn't that crowded. They also have an adult pool which is nice. I like the solitude of state parks but they lack all the amenities that I prefer for a summer vacation.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 28, 2017)

Osteen's!


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 30, 2017)

Yep Osteens , saltwater grill, south beach grill, beaches and saltwater cowboys all sound good.


----------



## poohbear (Apr 30, 2017)

We did Osteens, it was GOOOOD


----------



## Greene728 (May 4, 2017)

3ringer said:


> Yeah they are close. We chose this cg based on great reviews. We like that you can walk right out onto the beach . Our dogs are allowed on the beach. They have a large pool. It's just minutes away from St Augustine and great restaurants.  There is also a very nice kennel close by. I am with you about the closeness of neighbors. It's hard to find a cg that meets all the criteria. We have camped at Pirateland in Myrtle Beach and that place was slammed with people. Bryn Mawr isn't that crowded. They also have an adult pool which is nice. I like the solitude of state parks but they lack all the amenities that I prefer for a summer vacation.



You got that right. Not many places where you're gonna get it all. We're headed to Topsail Hill SP in July. Its not on the beach but very close and also very close to lots to do. Looking forward to your report!


----------



## 3ringer (May 10, 2017)

Topsail Hill looks very nice. I like the natural feeling with the woods. If it had easy walk on and off beach access, it would be perfect. There is another campground down the road called Camping On The Gulf. It has easy beach access. There again, it is wall to wall campers. Your awning is almost touching your neighbors camper. There are several state parks with direct beach access but they don't have a pool. When we camped at Pirateland , they had all the amenities. The beach camping area was cramped. The shady camping area had more space between campers. The downside was there are tons of people everywhere.


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (May 14, 2017)

We love North Beach Camp Resort on Villano. It has the inter coastal on one side and the beach on the other. Aunt Kate's restaurant and Cap's are excellent places to eat.


----------



## 3ringer (May 14, 2017)

SGACOUNTRYBOY said:


> We love North Beach Camp Resort on Villano. It has the inter coastal on one side and the beach on the other. Aunt Kate's restaurant and Cap's are excellent places to eat.



That looks interesting. I think we may ride through it if we eat at Aunt Kate's. I like the privacy between the sites. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## snuffy (May 17, 2017)

We will be there July 1st. thru the 8th.

We always do.
Satlwater Cowboys
Creekside
O'lsteen's ( no beer there though)
Harry's

Try the Redfrog for breakfast.


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 7, 2017)

We had a blast . The beach was awesome. We loved Bryn Mawr. It has everything you need and close to great restaurants. The sunrises were spectacular.


----------



## 3ringer (Jul 7, 2017)

We loved the raised decks at most of the sites.


----------



## Greene728 (Jul 11, 2017)

Awesomeness pics Ringer!


----------

